# Blushes for NC42



## Undercover (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi!

I'm an NC42 and am looking for a recommendations on blushes. I want a perfect daily natural looking blush but any suggestions on other recommendations for my skin tone (or what anyone with my skin tone loves) would be really appreciated!

What I'm hoping to find:

1. Everyday natural matte blush
2. Everyday natural blush that has shimmer in it
3. Natural creme blush
4. Any blush that you guys love and suggest I should try that will go w/ my skin tone

Additionally, although we're all Mac lovers here... in general do you guys prefer/recommend Nars Blushes over Mac? Quality, pigmentation, for creame blushes etc... And if so, any Nars recommendations on any of the four topics above? 

THANKS!


----------



## iluvmac (Sep 21, 2009)

My suggestions (all Mac):
1. Prism
2. Sunbasque or Peachtwist
3. Ladyblush
4. Melba (peach), Dollymix (bright pink)

Hope that helped!


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 21, 2009)

I will co-sign on Prism for a natural matte blush.  Very pretty


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 21, 2009)

Sunbasque or Peachtwist for pretty shimmer
Dollymix is a beautiful pink
Blunt for a contour
Peaches Or Melba for everyday


----------



## jenixxx (Sep 22, 2009)

I love Sincerely and Gingerly


----------



## j4lyphe (Sep 23, 2009)

I would say NARS Torrid (peachy pink with fine shimmer), Outlaw, Desire, Mata Hari, Taos, Gina, Gilda, Lovejoy...I think with ur complexion u could wear almost any colour
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just go to Sephora and try them on and see which ones u like, also u can check out the Beauty of Color forum...they have tons of posts about blushes for ur skintone


----------

